# Squidward PCB error



## pathom (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm building a Squidward and there's an error on the PCB. R13 is labeled as 47K on the PCB, but 10K in the parts list and circuit diagram (and website PCB render ?). Picture of my PCB:


----------



## Sheeshka (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey! The output resistor (R13) shows 47k in a couple other tentacle schematics ive seen online. I think thats the actual value of it?


----------



## Sheeshka (Apr 4, 2020)

Heres my board with it printed as 10k just because


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 4, 2020)

EQD Tentacle schematics have 47k there.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sheeshka said:


> Heres my board with it printed as 10k just because


Do those Resistors resemble Tentacles!


----------



## Dali (Apr 4, 2020)

Always trust the PCB more than the docs...

PedalPCB told me that...


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2020)

10K will work, 47K is correct.

Build docs have been updated.


----------



## pathom (Apr 5, 2020)

Cool, thanks all!


----------

